# BMW Ring-Taxi: Nurburgring



## Imbiber (May 11, 2007)

I've got the opportunity of taking a 'taxi' round the Nurburgring in a BMW with my two junior member's of the family (15 & 12).

Has anyone undertaken the journey, and if so is it worth pursuing with boy's that age?

I'd appreciate any feedback on the experience (positive and negative); 225 euro's for 8 minutes is a bit more than we pay for our normal fare home from the pub 8O


----------



## bigcats30 (Aug 13, 2012)

It's an experience that could change the way they live their life...

Hell yes


----------



## Imbiber (May 11, 2007)

I suppose I should do the bank transfer then!


----------



## duxdeluxe (Sep 2, 2007)

Worth every penny but don't have a full English beforehand. A wonderful experience with really classy drivers.


----------



## Mark993 (Jul 1, 2007)

If they get round in 8 minutes it will certainly be entertaining


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

well a transit only takes 10 mins a lady driver. red faces to top gear.

cabby


----------



## HurricaneSmith (Jul 13, 2007)

Imbiber said:


> .....Has anyone undertaken the journey, and if so is it worth pursuing with boy's that age?
> 
> I'd appreciate any feedback on the experience (positive and negative); 225 euro's for 8 minutes is a bit more than we pay for our normal fare home from the pub 8O


I took my little sports car around the Ring with one of my sons not too long ago, but he is in his 30s.........Brilliant memory!!!

It's also well worth travelling around the Eifel Mountains, and taking in a couple of castles.


----------



## 1302 (Apr 4, 2006)

Fill yer boots - it will be a gas  these drivers know how to thrill!!


----------



## Imbiber (May 11, 2007)

With 2014 holiday plans in full flow, I realised it rather remiss of me not to post an update on this experience that we did on our visit to Germany last year...so as follows is a brief summary.

Wow, Wow, Wow!!!

If you get the opportunity you must do this without fail.

Once their eye's had re-aligned in their head's together with the brain, stomach and general direction of blood-flow, my two lads couldn't wait to book again?

Absolutely brilliant and in a road legal saloon car too!

Our driver for the lap was Karl-Heinz Muller.


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

I was going to ask what sort of TAXI was it.   was it Black 

cabby


----------



## rayrecrok (Nov 21, 2008)

Hey up.

We passed it during our year trip when we happened to be in Germany, I don't know how we got round that part as we were just meandering about...

Tell you we see more bumbling along than being organised, I should have stopped at one of the many spots you can park to watch them whizzing round, but didn't realise what everybody was doing until we had gone by, then I couldn't be arsed turning round :roll: ..

ray


----------



## alexblack13 (Feb 10, 2013)

This one had a bad crash!! Glad I was not in it..

It is a great drive though.

AB13


----------



## Carl_n_Flo (May 10, 2005)

A little write-up from a year ago..............

http://www.australiantimes.co.uk/tr...eel-rush-taking-spin-infamous-nurburgring.htm


----------



## Imbiber (May 11, 2007)

That write up is excellent.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

You could do it in your own car for a few euros! Mind you this is my Pal James efforts in 2007. It wasnt his car either. Owner went off to get some chips so James decided to have a go on his own.

Cost about £5K in the end including the cost of fixing the barriers on the ring.


----------



## Rankins (May 1, 2005)

My personal best is 22 minutes 11 seconds. Well actually I have only driven it once, in 2004. In our motorhome, a 1993 Hymer S700 non turbo. We had a turbo fitted in 2006 and I keep meaning to go back and see if I can beat my time.


----------



## Christine600 (Jan 20, 2011)

It's a nice holiday road. 

A Niesmann Bischoff (how do you spell it again?):


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

Christine600 said:


> It's a nice holiday road.
> 
> A Niesmann Bischoff (how do you spell it again?):
> 
> [/url]


"N+B"

[Actually you were correct with spelling]

I have spelled it wrongly before - and i own one  :lol:


----------

